# (H) Ragnarøk sucht dich für Cataclysm!



## Destrux (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Wer wir sind:*

Ragnarøk besteht seit dem 08.10.2009 und gehört damit zu den neueren Gilden auf einem der ältesten Realms Kargath. Gegründet wurde die Gilde, wie so viele, mit der Idee eine Progressgilde zu etablieren, welche sich dauerhaft durchsetzen kann, aber dennoch keine 24/7 Spielzeit beansprucht.

Bevor du jedoch eine Bewerbung abschickst, lies Dir bitte die unten aufgeführten Punkte durch und schicke nur dann eine Bewerbung, wenn du dich wirklich darin wiederfindest.

*Gezielt suchen wir derzeit folgende Klassen:*

*Schamane:* _open _(Elemental)
*Druide:* _open_ (Balance / Feral / Restoration)
*Priester:* _open_ (Holy)
*Todesritter:* _closed_
*Paladin:* _open_ (Holy)
*Magier:* _open_
*Jäger:* _closed_
*Schurke:* _closed_
*Hexenmeister:* _closed_
*Krieger:* _closed_

_
Sollte eure Klasse nicht dabei sein, ihr aber dennoch ein herausragender Spieler sein, der unbedingt zu uns stoßen möchte, könnt ihr euch dennoch jederzeit bei uns bewerben._

*Was wir EUCH bieten:*

- Einen etablierten Raid mit Erfolgen und äußerst humanen Raidzeiten trotz Progress.
- Teilnahme am Endgame Content. Vielleicht nicht so schnell, wie die World Top 100, aber auch nicht erst 3 Monate nach dem zehnten Nerf. 
- Ein faires und ordentlich geführtes Lootsystem über DKP
- Eine mind. 2-4 Wöchige Probezeit, die genug Zeit bietet, sich zu beweisen, aber auch lange genug ist, um Slacker und schlechte Spieler zu entlarven, bevor sie sich im Raidpool verlieren.
- Ein eigener TS³ Server, ohne Kiddy Geflame
- Eine gepflegte und aktuelle Homepage

*Raiderfolge:*

*ICC25:*
normal - 12/12
heroic - 11/12

*ICC10:*
normal - 12/12
heroic - 12/12

*Halion 25:*
normal - 1/1
heroic - 0/1

*Halion 10:*
normal - 1/1 
heroic - 1/1

*Was wir von EUCH erwarten*

- 16+ (!), Keine Ausnahmen, egal wie toll und freigiebig eure Eltern sind! 
- Ihr habt dem aktuellen Content entsprechendes Gear und Erfahrung. 
- Ihr habt Teamspeak installiert, ein Mikrofon angeschlossen, dass eine Sprachqualität liefert, welche nicht den Wunsch aufkommen lässt euch erschlagen zu wollen) und benutzt diese Kombination auch mindestens dann, wenn ihr gefragt werdet, etwas nicht verstanden habt, oder ihr etwas wichtiges mitteilen müsst, denn neben spielerischer Expertise legen wir großen Wert auf Kommunikation. 
- Die Worte / Sätze "Repkosten", "ich hatte keine Zeit, mir Buffmats / Pots zu besorgen", "Kräuter sind so teuer, oder nicht im AH" gehören NICHT zu eurem aktiven Sprachschatz! 
- Eine stabile Internetverbindung: Egal wie gut ihr seid, ihr werdet keine Trialzeit überstehen, wenn ihr in jedem zweiten Bossfight disconnectet. 
- Fähigkeit zur Selbstreflexion und Verbesserung: Für euch ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, Fehler zu analysieren und nach jedem Raid, ein wenig Zeit mit WWS, WoL etc. zu verbringen. Ist euer Damage schlecht gewesen, kümmert ihr euch darum und liefert keine Argumente wie "ich hatte lag" oder "ich musste laufen". Ihr kommt damit klar, wenn Erbsenzähler euer Combatlog sezieren. Euer Ehrgeiz ist es, mehr(!) Damage zu liefern, als euer Gear hergibt.
- Ein dickes Fell: bei uns herrscht ein rauer aber herzlicher Ton. Schei*e wird hier "Schei*e" genannt und nicht "so lala", oder "ganz ok". 
- Geduld beim Loot: bis ihr ein begehrtes Item bekommt, wird einiges an Zeit vergehen. 
- Anpassung eurer Lebens- und Lerngewohnheiten um die geforderte Anwesenheit bringen zu können: Es mag einigen unglaublich vorkommen, aber man muß nicht erst Sonntags anfangen zu lernen, wenn man Montag eine Klausur schreibt. 
- und nicht zuletzt: Spielerische Expertise in allen Bereichen eurer Klasse: ihr solltet mind. 2 Specs beherrschen und euch um entsprechendes Gear bemühen. 

*Unsere Raidzeiten:*

*25er*
Mi: 20:00-23:00Uhr
So: 18:00-22:00Uhr
Mo: 20:00-23:00Uhr

*10er*
Zeiten sind freigestellt und werden durch mehrere Gruppen innerhalb der Gilde eigenständig organisiert.

*Erwartete Anwesenheit:*
annhähernd 100%, mit Ausnahme von Weihnachten und wichtigen Familienangelegenheiten (dazu zählt NICHT der Namenstag des Freundes der Großcousine, der Geburtstag naher Verwandter und Freunde natürlich schon!)

*Ihr wollt mehr wissen?*

Informationen zu unserer Gilde gibt es auf den folgenden Seiten:

*-> Homepage
-> Guildprogress
-> WoW Progress
-> World of Logs
*

Solltest du hier angekommen sein und immer noch interesse haben, dann erreichst du ingame Destrux (Gildenleitung & Recruiting), Taani (Forenbetreuung & Multitasking), Chauchau (DKP & Raidlead), oder Iorghu (Gildenbankier).

Bewerbungen können öffentlich im Forum, oder auf Wunsch vertraulich (per PM im Forum) behandelt werden.

*HINWEIS:*

Bewerbungen ohne verlinkte WWS, Wowmeteronline oder Worldoflogs, Interfacescreen, wirken höchst unprofessionell und uninteressant, da das mind. eines der folgenden Dinge bedeutet:

- ihr kommt aus einer Gimp-Gilde, die sich um Raidanalyse und Optimierung nicht kümmert. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ihr DIE Perle einer solchen Gilde seid ist gegeben, aber gering.
- euer DMG / Movement etc. ist unterirdisch und ihr wollt nicht, dass wir euer Gegimpe / in AoE-Effekten Gesterbe etc. sehen
- ihr interessiert euch nicht für euren eigenen DMG / Heal / Tanking etc., da ihr euch sonst einfach mal selbst einen Account (kostenlos, dauert 5 minuten) gemacht hättet.

Zur Not macht wenigstens ein WWS an einer Trainingspuppe. 
*
**JETZT BEWERBEN!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destrux (5. August 2010)

* Progress update
 * Spielersuche


----------



## Destrux (10. August 2010)

* Progress update


----------



## Destrux (26. August 2010)

* Spielersuche aktualisiert


----------



## Destrux (10. September 2010)

* Progress update
 * Spielersuche aktualisiert


----------



## Destrux (3. Oktober 2010)

* Spielersuche aktualisiert


----------



## Destrux (28. Oktober 2010)

* Spielersuche aktualisiert


----------



## Destrux (14. November 2010)

* Spielersuche aktualisiert


----------



## Destrux (23. November 2010)

* Spielersuche aktualisiert


----------

